# Looking for personal recommendation to financial advisor (UK to Malaysia)



## UKCynthiaT (Jun 29, 2011)

We're being offered an extension of the stay here in Malaysia--but as an employee of the company in Malaysia (rather than the current UK/contractor role).

This brings up a lot of different issues for us and we definitely need to take some specific financial advice. We have an outstanding accountant in the UK but no one with any experience or guidance in Malaysia laws around residence, taxation, pensions etc.

Any personal recommendations to a financial advisor with experience in UK expat and Malaysia employment considerations would be most welcome.

Many thanks!


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi be careful! Before you see an accountant make sure you find out some things first. From UK perspective you will be non resident for tax but whether not ordinarily resident you will still need your UK accountant (if you have property and investments in UK). 

If employed Malaysia operates a PAYE scheme and you can join the employees provident scheme which is local pension scheme. worth it for long stays like 10 years. 

You can contribute to a UK personal pension (inc sipps etc) for 6 years at a rate of 3600 per annul gross. You get tax relief at basic rate despite not paying UK tax!! (unless you have UK income above personal allowance from property etc). Apart from that no ISA allowed. You can use off shore accounts of course. Apart from a SIPP I just use share accounts to invest long term for my retirement. The benefits of tax relief are overstated as you re taxed when you retire - UK pensions are not so generous as they seem.

You Malaysian tax affairs should be simple with PAYE and allowances. Your employer should be able to pass a good name on to you


----------

